# Could total thyroidectomy become the standard treatment for Graves’ disease



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Could total thyroidectomy become the standard treatment for Graves' disease?

Abstract
Purpose Graves' disease is the most frequent cause of hyperthyroidism. Although treatment with antithyroid drugs or radioactive iodine is effective, surgery remains the preferred treatment for many patients. We analyzed the results of 55 prospectively followed patients who underwent total thyroidectomy for Graves' disease.

Full abstract here......

http://www.springerlink.com/content/37436741483xmq50/


----------



## sidpb (Jan 2, 2010)

My endo said only 5% of the people diagnosed with Graves opt for surgery. I couldn't understand why except for the obvious - expense. I figure I’m gonna be broke anyway. I might as well get it all done the first time, rather than continue to fight it for years and years…


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sidpb said:


> My endo said only 5% of the people diagnosed with Graves opt for surgery. I couldn't understand why except for the obvious - expense. I figure I'm gonna be broke anyway. I might as well get it all done the first time, rather than continue to fight it for years and years&#8230;


That would be my feeling as well and for 3 reasons. RAI is known to trigger exophthalmos, I personally had to have RAI 3 times and it would be best to have the organ in hand as they say and send it out to path to check for cancer.

You would be surprised how many were told that they did not have cancer only to find out after the gland was extricated (ablated.)


----------

